# Looking to sell a western salt spreader



## Pfin (8 mo ago)

Selling my western salt spreader $1,000 o one w bearing in lower end shaft comes with all the wiring and controller


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Wish you were closer.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you have a machine on site to load it into the back of a pickup?


----------

